# Black Ghost Knifefish: new white line?? Disease?



## Fongule (Dec 11, 2006)

Today my black ghost knifefish has formed a jagged white line in the middle of his body that goes all the way around him in a vertical manner. It doesn't look like the other thick straight white lines he has on his rear portions. It also doesn't look like the 'cotton' like balls that would indicate ich. I'm just not sure what it is, but it was not there yesterday. 

Any ideas as to what this could be? 

I'll try to photograph it tommorrow when I have access to my girlfriend's digital camera.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The cotton balls you are talking about usualy isn't described for describing ick.
Ick will look like small grains of salt covering the fishes body.

I've never read or heard anything about a disease with that description of what you gave.
Some pictures would defintely help out alot. And what are your water parameters?
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diseases/4194-some-disease-sites.html

oh and I imigine that this will be getting moved to the disease forum.


----------



## Fongule (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a few pics. The line goes all the way around his body.


----------



## Fongule (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Does the whiteline look like it is on the scale of the fish, or are the scales themselves white?


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

BGk are scaleless


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I had a 10" BGK once that had a line like that and nothing was wrong. Lived for a good long while. what are your params and your tank size though just in case?


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. In fact, I think they are supposed to have it. If it was a disease, it would be all over the body, not just in one line. I looked on the internet and you have a point there, they normally don't have that thin line. Maybe it just got a unique beauty mark or else it is just a mutation in the genetics. Like I said, I would not worry. Unless it starts dancing out of the tank, I don't think you have a problem. It is pretty by the way!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Is it like a thin, not continuos bright line? If it is, its the lateral line... and lol dont try to get rid of it.

I cant see much from the pictures sorry. Cause first I was thinking about the lateral line then all the sudden you said it was formed just suddenly... 

My BGK (passed away 2 years ago) had a clear line like that.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Common with this fish.


----------

